

Shutup.css — Hide Comments on Many Popular Websites - rads
http://stevenf.com/pages/shutup/

======
gr366
And to go full circle, has anyone checked to see if it works on Daring
Fireball With Comments?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1097490>

~~~
tcdent
<http://twitter.com/stevenf/status/8605087781>

------
rayboyd
I really do not get this. Sorry to state the obvious, but if comments are that
annoying just don't read them, problem sorted.

~~~
PStamatiou
I rather enjoy the comments on the blogs I read. Especially my own where often
someone will bring up a correction, addition, etc and just in general add
value to the post.

------
gr366
What's really clever about this is that the stylesheet you download and use in
your browser merely imports another stylesheet on stevenf's own site, so that
additional CSS rules to hide comments can be added for the immediate benefit
of everyone without them having to download updates.

~~~
gnaritas
I'd hardly call an @import statement "really clever".

~~~
gr366
Okay, not so much the use of the CSS @import rule as much as the mechanism
used to deploy the rules. I haven't seen a lot of user installable stylesheets
that "phone home." Seems like an under-utilized technique.

UPDATED: Yes, I understand @import is used frequently on the web. My point
being A) You don't see a lot of _browser-installed_ stylesheets and B) the few
that I've seen haven't made use of @import.

~~~
gnaritas
It's used all the time by many people. I use it to let affiliates skin their
own sites on apps I host. Referencing a stylesheet on another server is hardly
anything inventive.

------
telemachos
Nice comments:

    
    
        /* shutup.css 
         * web - peanut gallery = bliss

------
jongraehl
Does it work here?

~~~
philwelch
Yes.

